# Regarding Appeals



## Xegev (Feb 6, 2008)

I was told there were new rules in place to appeal bans on FA, but I'm not entirely sure. I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place and I just want my gallery back. Please don't delete this or ban me


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 6, 2008)

I do believe that if your account was banned _and_ pictures deleted, the ban can technically be reversed but the removal of pictures is a hard-delete and cannot.


----------



## Xegev (Feb 6, 2008)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> I do believe that if your account was banned _and_ pictures deleted, the ban can technically be reversed but the removal of pictures is a hard-delete and cannot.



My art is still up


----------



## yak (Feb 6, 2008)

You should first introduce yourself.


----------



## Xegev (Feb 6, 2008)

This is Vegex, I've come to the forums to make a formal uppealing on unbanning one or both of my accounts on FurAffinity. I'm evading ban on the forums to do this so I suppose that it hasn't helped my case at all, but I'm just at odds with things after waiting nearly half-a-year on a response

I've already stated what I've done in the other topic to warrant the ban, so there's not much else I can say on the subject besides that I have no intention to ever make those mistakes again

I humbly regret my actions, I would like to have my privileges back please


----------



## yak (Feb 6, 2008)

I will reply to you.

At this point in time we do not have sufficient motivation or reason enough to consider your appeal, because in the time since your permanent ban on FA you have gone through and creates several ban evasion accounts despite knowing how adamant we can be about ban evasion.  

Honestly, very few folks earn such a `punishment`, and their permanent ban does not always end up being permanent in the end. However, we express no such understanding and sympathy to people who just can't get a clue even if this is not the first time happening. I suppose i can not blame you for not understanding things that are supposed to be fairly obvious, and i really hate to say this in the "if you haven't done *so* or *so*, things would have been different", but seriously - if you haven't created any accounts during your permanent suspension, at this point we would willing to consider your appeal, and you would have had hight chances of being allowed back on.

But not only you have, you were also caught in the pretty much the same activity that initially got you banned, proving through your actions, not words, what really has changed about you.

And my personal opinion - 
--
Furthermore, you appeal could have been taken up with the admins via multiple alternative routes then via another ban evasion account and public posting. I do not know your original motives of doing so even though you knew it was not allowed, but from what i believe you wanted to gain people's attention and spawn another heated debate otherwise known as drama, probably counting on support from various unaware forum users to your cause.


----------



## Xegev (Feb 6, 2008)

I didn't want to spark a debate in hopes of gathering support, because most people could care less about helping me in the first place. I created this account because I felt like I didn't have anymore options (though there is, I wasn't in the best of minds when thinking it through)

I have made mistakes, over and over again, but I'm still trying. I don't know what else I can do to change your minds on this subject considering my previous actions


----------



## anonymousfurry (Feb 6, 2008)

I notice that the new ban evasion account "Adramelk" hasn't been booted yet.  Does this mean the glorious Vegex is allowed back on forums?


----------



## themocaw (Feb 6, 2008)

You know what?  This is getting lame and old.  I recommend that the forums be set to wordfilter the name "Vegex" to nothing because, really, it always goes the same way.

Vegex: Hi, I'm here under a ban evasion account.  Can I come back now?

Mods: No.  You were booted for ban evading, and by posting here, you're ban evading again.  Go away.

The Unwashed Mob: OMG! WE SUK VEGEX'S COK BRING HIM BAK!

Mods: No!  He was a jerk to people, a freaking troll, and he ban evaded when he booted him!  He's not coming back!

The Unwashed Mob: OMG YOU GUYS ARE NAZIS VEGEX IS KEWL BRING HIM BACK!

Then Wolfblade posts a ten thousand word dissertation on why Vegex isn't coming back and closes the thread.

Seriously.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 7, 2008)

Yak's explanation was already good enough.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 7, 2008)

Adramelk said:
			
		

> I didn't want to spark a debate in hopes of gathering support, because most people could care less about helping me in the first place. I created this account because I felt like I didn't have anymore options (though there is, I wasn't in the best of minds when thinking it through)
> 
> I have made mistakes, over and over again, but I'm still trying. I don't know what else I can do to change your minds on this subject considering my previous actions


For somebody on my AIM list this mysterious route that you decided to take is most curious indeed. Frankly,  I agree with yak. I feel it was done with intent to cause drama and rally more people to your support (as the plethora of "Free Vegex" threads and journals have spoken for in the past). No, I have not always had an answer for you, but "no, not right now" never quite seemed to get through to you. 

You could have messaged me again to ask what the status of the appeal was. Instead, you chose to evade again, got caught. You did not care for the site rules originally when you were first warned, and warned again. After repeat promises to us to abide by them, you chose not to, and were banned. And yet still, once again, I see no respect for the rules.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 7, 2008)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Then Wolfblade posts a ten thousand word dissertation on why Vegex isn't coming back and closes the thread.
> 
> Seriously.



You know, he wasn't nicknamed "EssayBlade" for nothing 

Anyways, on that, can that practice stop too? I mean as much as the Vegex threads get old, the locking of threads with "Jerry Springer's Final Thoughts" becomes aggravating. Sometimes the thread just needs to be locked...

Question is, why is that account active and not banned? Maybe it's time for a Tachy Goes to Coventry option...oh wait you want to use boards that don't have that


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 7, 2008)

lol goddammit, need to bring the delete button back with a soft delete option...oh wait...you guys aren't going to USE that kind of board.


----------



## anonymousfurry (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm still wondering if Vegex is being allowed back in Forums.  Admins last response almost invites  to use his most currently confirmed ban evasion account (It's still active) to answer in thread.


----------



## Zentio (Feb 7, 2008)

anonymousfurry said:
			
		

> I'm still wondering if Vegex is being allowed back in Forums.  Admins last response almost invites  to use his most currently confirmed ban evasion account (It's still active) to answer in thread.



Why do you care so much?


----------



## anonymousfurry (Feb 7, 2008)

Zoltan said:
			
		

> Why do you care so much?



*giggles*

Maybe for the same reason you assume to know so much about me.

Honestly, although someone posting two questions concerning the matter to a forum thread online, seems to amount to obvious signs that I care so much, I dont.  Maybe I'm simply curious.  Maybe that curiosity has to do with other things.

Maybe its your business, I dont know if your my uncle in disguise online, then again most likely maybe its none of your business.

:lol:

Thanks for asking though.


----------



## Aden (Feb 7, 2008)

Zoltan said:
			
		

> anonymousfurry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you attempting to be a SHREWD INVESTIGATOR?


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 8, 2008)

anonymousfurry said:
			
		

> I'm still wondering if Vegex is being allowed back in Forums.  Admins last response almost invites  to use his most currently confirmed ban evasion account (It's still active) to answer in thread.


He obviously got an account on the forums to plead his case, and I'm willing to hear him out because of it. On the forums, however. His account on the main site was terminated the moment we found out about it.


----------



## anonymousfurry (Feb 8, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> anonymousfurry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forgive me for saying so, but I think its safe to say that Vegex never left, in the sense that he's consistently not only created but already had several accounts prior to his being banned in forums and on the main site.

And not to undermine you [Edit(sorry)]Preyfar[/Edit(sorry)], but it sounds like your directly negating most or all of what Yak had to say.  Sounds like Vegex is once again dredging up thin ice within the realm of the FA Admins.  Something that I'm not completely sure of, but would be willing to bet, especially considering his activity on snark communities since his ban, that he is particularly relishing.

I'm sure you maintain the authority to overide other mods and admins, but doesn't that just about destroy the integrity of the intervention of other admins, and place all the authority on you.  If I were you I would so love to delegate more responsibility to the other admins, rather than jump in and pull all the strings myself.

Then again, I'm a no body with delusions of grandeur.

*lifts glass*  SALUTE!


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 8, 2008)

anonymousfurry said:
			
		

> And not to undermine you Preyfur, but it sounds like your directly negating most or all of what Yak had to say.


No, I agree with everything that Yak had to say in this matter. Every last instance of it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 8, 2008)

Actually Anonymousfurry is right.

If you agree with everything yak says, the conversation would be over on the forums, and would have continued in private. What you're doing here is saying it's ok for him to have another ban evasion account, therefore undermining what the other admins voted to do, which is keep this user off the entire site, both the forums and site.


Also if yak gave reasons why he stays permbanned, what is the "hearing him out" for?


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 8, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Actually Anonymousfurry is right.
> 
> If you agree with everything yak says, the conversation would be over on the forums, and would have continued in private. What you're doing here is saying it's ok for him to have another ban evasion account, therefore undermining what the other admins voted to do, which is keep this user off the entire site, both the forums and site.
> 
> ...


I was referring to the forums and the forums only, NOT the mainsite. I was for, and still am for, Vegex's permaban and was one of the people who originally called for it after one of Vegex's pranks caused my browser to crash and, consequently, lose a lot of valuable data.

What I had meant to state, and perhaps I unfortunately did not get it across clearly, was that I since Vegex already has a forum account I am for hearing out what he has to say, but his record stands against him. I do not condone the creation of accounts to circumvent banning.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 8, 2008)

Preyfar, from every other conversation about Vegex's banning is that he is banned from BOTH sites. PERMANENTLY. Is it necessary to bring up the links supporting this?

Otherwise he'd use his ORIGINAL account. I've seen every ban evasion account banned on the forums, so what you're saying is not making ANY sense at this point in time.

So while it's nice to see you're willing to hear him out, anon is right in this regard that what is happening is undermining the decision to keep him banned. It makes no sense for him to register another account if you're banning every ban evasion account on both sites to "hear him out".


----------



## themocaw (Feb 8, 2008)

Preyfar,

As I recall, Vegex was not only permabanned from the main site, but from the forums, and was rebanned for ban evading, and has continued to ban evade time and time again, usually to complain that someone on the main site, at which he is not welcome, has been badmouthing him.  This is a consistent and repetitive pattern with him, and if you give him an inch, he will rip a huge hole wide open before you can say "Free Vegex."

If the admins want their edicts to be taken seriously, they must be enforced.  And that means permabanning means permabanning.  My opinion is that the ban evasion account needs to be deleted, the thread locked, and the situation taken off the forums and into another channel.

But, given that this is furaffinityforums, where the trolls run free as the wild antelope and the admins would rather hug and talk to people who break the rules instead of infract them, I don't think that would happen.


----------



## Paul Revere (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know who Vegex is, or why he was banned, but he keeps showing up everywheres.  Doesn't take a lot to figure out that: a) he was banned, b) permanently, c) some ppl say unban him, others say keep ban, d) the ban totally isn't working, and e) the admins want to hear his side of the story yet again.

Well, the mission to ban Vegex, I can see, has failed.  So, instead of trying to fix FA (i.e. extracticate the Vegecies), I say we fix the Vegex.  Gentlemen, we can rebuild him. We have the technology. We have the capability to build the world's first bionic Vegex.  Better than he was before. Better, stronger, faster.

Um, and by that I mean, um... no, actually, i just wanted to say that.  I think he learned his lesson, tho, he seems sorry.  </worthless opinion>


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Feb 14, 2008)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> I don't know who Vegex is, or why he was banned, but he keeps showing up everywheres.  Doesn't take a lot to figure out that: a) he was banned, b) permanently, c) some ppl say unban him, others say keep ban, d) the ban totally isn't working, and e) the admins want to hear his side of the story yet again.
> 
> Well, the mission to ban Vegex, I can see, has failed.  So, instead of trying to fix FA (i.e. extracticate the Vegecies), I say we fix the Vegex.  Gentlemen, we can rebuild him. We have the technology. We have the capability to build the world's first bionic Vegex.  Better than he was before. Better, stronger, faster.
> 
> Um, and by that I mean, um... no, actually, i just wanted to say that.  I think he learned his lesson, tho, he seems sorry.  </worthless opinion>


Sadly, Fender used the entire 6-million-dollar budget on investing in emergency edible ties, so we might be able to fasten a flashlight onto him. That's about the extent of it, and we'll have to get someone to cover the solder or glue for us.


----------



## themocaw (Feb 14, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Paul Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Family Guy.

"We can rebuild him.  Better.  Faster.  Stronger. . . but I don't wanna spend a lot of money."

The 6-Dollar Man.


----------



## anonymousfurry (Feb 14, 2008)

Dont take me to seriously, because thats not what I'm about, but Ummm, I just wanted to say...

Your right, old Vegex's never die, they just spawn more accounts, and keep on trolling.

On the other hand though, I dont think Vegex needs to be "fixed", he does fairly well elsewhere.  FA's the only place that slapped him with a bunch of "Do Not Wants", at least the sensible ones did.  The less sensible participants in the Vegex drama, seemed to forget that the internet is a big place, and if your not liked in one playground, there are 500 others who will welcome you with open arms, and let you play there.  Of course I think 50% of the Free Vegex shouts, were coming from Vegex himself, one of the surer signs of that was some kind of wording that went something like this...



			
				Paul Revere said:
			
		

> "I don't know who Vegex is..."
> "I think he learned his lesson, tho, he seems sorry."



(This from someone who supposedly came to FA Forums to warn us about 9/11 conspiracies.)

WUT?



			
				Paul Revere said:
			
		

> "Doesn't take a lot to figure out that: a) he was banned, b) permanently, c) some ppl say unban him, others say keep ban, d) the ban totally isn't working, and e) the admins want to hear his side of the story yet again."



I doesn't take a lot to figure out that you most likely didn't do any homework concerning the matter before stating something as backwards as, "he seems sorry".  Thats to say if your actual as ignorant of the subject as you claim to be.

What ever the case may be...

It doesn't look to me like they're "hearing him out" anymore on this channel.

Also, I'm not sure I would invest 6 cents on improving Vegex, that would cut to far into my budget for that soggy egg salad sandwich thing I want to get from the local Shell Station.


----------



## themocaw (Feb 14, 2008)

Actually, I talked with someone who knew Vegex on another forum, and basically, he was just as big a tool over there as he was at FA, apparently.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 15, 2008)

Is it really that hard to sever ties and start anew?

No, it isn't. Because I do that (Personal/Internet). Be someone different and no-one will be the wiser, nor care.
Short of a few photos (that you have to find first) and a small other details, I don't who you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Get away from me you weird 'furry' freaks.


----------



## anonymousfurry (Feb 15, 2008)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Actually, I talked with someone who knew Vegex on another forum, and basically, he was just as big a tool over there as he was at FA, apparently.



Yeah, I've seen it too.  I guess what I meant was, that he hasn't managed to pull as much focus on himself as he has on FA.  I'm not 100% sure of this but I dont think he's been banned anywhere else.

I don't really mind him so much when he manages to keep things in the appropriate arena's.  Just like I dont mind Sammy Fox or any of the other snarky types, when they post where their posts should be posted.

What gets to me is their seeming handicaps in knowing where things go, and insisting on shoving a round peg where a square peg goes.  I mean, just as soon as I start to think they have some wits about them, which takes some effort I might add, they go all sub elementary.

How hard can it really be to follow the guidelines and rules, enjoy the opportunities that the people who host these services give, FREELY, and not spoil other members fun?  If they need to be snide and bully or need a punching bag, fine, there are several places for that, but its never taken me an epic brain fart to figure out that FA is not the place to do that.  What the f is their major malfunction?


----------

